# Pinkies for Bearded Dragons



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a 3 year old beardie called Sunny who was a rescued, had him since September, he was only 185g when I got him, but hes slowly putting on weight, but due to the way he has been living for the past 2 1/2 years and the conditions and way he was fed I dont think he will ever been the size or weight of an adult his size.

Hes not a good feeder, before I got him he was feed twice a week on crickets and iceburg lettuce. I've changed him over to locusts and the correct veg & fruit, but hes only eating 2 locusts a day and hardly touches the veg.

And with everyone running out of live food and I am getting very low (and I also have a 9 month old beardie who tried to eat me out of house and home), I've tried Sunny on some pinkies for the first time and he loved them. He ate 3 of them straight away, but just wondering how many I should feed him and how often.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

IMHO thats it for this week. They are like a mini meal in tiself with calcium iron protien carbohydrates and fat in one mouthfull.

Leave him at 3 for this week and get some nice vegies down him.

Should be fine till monday when the livefood shortage end and stocks will pickup again


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool, was just looking at getting some buy mail order when I place an order for locusts as I paid £2.25 for 5 from local pet shop and see they are only £2.89 for 10 on internet. Will just get a few in then for a treat once a week.


----------



## robelliott2125 (May 23, 2013)

Sorry to ask something dated, but I got told not to feed my beardie any pinkies, as "they take 3 days to digest leaving rotton food on their bellys for that time and can cause internal parasites", this is a quote from someone breeding beardies.

Am I able to feed them pinkies?


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

robelliott2125 said:


> Sorry to ask something dated, but I got told not to feed my beardie any pinkies, as "they take 3 days to digest leaving rotton food on their bellys for that time and can cause internal parasites", this is a quote from someone breeding beardies.
> 
> Am I able to feed them pinkies?


You'll only get internal parasites that way if the pinkies were infected to start with, and they'll only rot if the Beardies conditions arn't correct for digestion!

My Beardie gets one pinky a month as a treat (usually rolled in worming powder to get it in him) and judging by the smell, it certainly comes out the other end in good time haha! : victory:


----------



## robelliott2125 (May 23, 2013)

Spreebok said:


> You'll only get internal parasites that way if the pinkies were infected to start with, and they'll only rot if the Beardies conditions arn't correct for digestion!
> 
> My Beardie gets one pinky a month as a treat (usually rolled in worming powder to get it in him) and judging by the smell, it certainly comes out the other end in good time haha! : victory:


Sweet!!!

Thank you spreebok! Means I can help my mum with her pinkies haha.
My beardie loved the pinkie I gave her the other week, so at least I can give her yet another treat


----------

